# Kush UBK Novatron Tube Compressor Plugin



## synthpunk (Sep 19, 2017)

Holy shit, is this one good! Give the demo a try ASAP. Beyond highly recommended.

http://www.thehouseofkush.com/plugins/novatron


----------



## rvb (Sep 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Holy shit is this one good! Give the demo a try ASAP. Beyond highly recommended.
> 
> http://www.thehouseofkush.com/plugins/novatron


Oh I missed your post! I posted the same thing, haha. It's really good! Will delete mine than .


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 20, 2017)

Very interesting, thank you. Does anyone know if they offer a rent-to-own subscription or just a regular model?


----------



## rvb (Sep 20, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> Very interesting, thank you. Does anyone know if they offer a rent-to-own subscription or just a regular model?


As far as I know there is only a regular subscription model available.


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 20, 2017)

rvb said:


> As far as I know there is only a regular subscription model available.


ok, thanks.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 20, 2017)

9.99 mo/99 a year for all ubk. Many are hoping Greg adds the Sly Fi plugins as well soon.



enCiphered said:


> ok, thanks.


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> 9.99 mo/99 a year for all ubk. Many are hoping Greg adds the Sli Fi plugins as well soon.


Thank you, the price is tempting..
I really love the Black Box Analog Design HG-2 and had great results with it on my mixes.
Would you compare it with Novatron or are they completely different?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 20, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> Thank you, the price is tempting..
> I really love the Black Box Analog Design HG-2 and had great results with it on my mixes.
> Would you compare it with Novatron or are they completely different?



Go for the 10 days demo to see if Novatron is worth it for you)


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 20, 2017)

Sorry enCiphered, I have not used that one. Initial tests tell me Novatron will my instantly go into my "modern" chain replacing UAD Manley. It also seems to play nice with UAD Fairchild in my "vintage" chain.

+1 what TM said. Demo code is here...
http://www.thehouseofkush.com/support/downloads



Thorsten Meyer said:


> Go for the 10 days demo to see if Novatron is worth it for you)


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Sorry enCiphered, I have not used that one. Initial tests tell me Novatron will my instantly go into my "modern" chain replacing UAD Manley. It also seems to play nice with UAD Fairchild in my "vintage" chain.
> 
> +1 what TM said. Demo code is here...
> http://www.thehouseofkush.com/support/downloads


DEMO CODE: 3048-1492-4958-6584-2577-8560-8137-24


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Sorry enCiphered, I have not used that one. Initial tests tell me Novatron will my instantly go into my "modern" chain replacing UAD Manley. It also seems to play nice with UAD Fairchild in my "vintage" chain.
> 
> +1 what TM said. Demo code is here...
> http://www.thehouseofkush.com/support/downloads



Thanks for the info!
Unfortunately the demo requires an Ilok. This is so....well...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 21, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Unfortunately the demo requires an Ilok. This is so....well...


You could use it with the iLok registration to your PC, I do not think that you need the dongle


----------



## nordicguy (Sep 21, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> You could use it with the iLok registration to your PC, I do not think that you need the dongle


Not exactly clear when looking at them site.

_*no iLok required USES ILOK LICENSE MANAGER*_
Omega Model 458a
Omega Model A
Omega Model N
_*iLok 1, 2 or 3*_
UBK-1
Pusher
Electra DSP
_*iLok 2 or 3 only*_
Clariphonic DSP
Hammer DSP

No mention of Novatron...


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 21, 2017)

I understand, but it does protect the code of the owner and that IS important. A ilok3 can be had for $40 or free still if you purchase a Slate package I think. Again, I understand your side just presenting the developer side. 

The good news is if you wait a while I believe Greg has mentioned that they are developing another way of authorization sometime this year (Thorsten do remember this?). It was previously mentioned October, but I know there timeline is a bit off after a car accident Greg was in.



enCiphered said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Unfortunately the demo requires an Ilok. This is so....well...


----------



## ryst (Sep 23, 2017)

I created 34 presets in the Novatron plugin under "Nate Digital". Enjoy!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 23, 2017)

ryst said:


> I created 34 presets in the Novatron plugin under "Nate Digital". Enjoy!


Thank you Nathan, I love those presets.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 25, 2017)

@ryst 
Nate, My instance of Novatron on stereo bus hasn't moved off the Mix Winner! preset since I inserted it  LOL you guys should be very proud.



ryst said:


> I created 34 presets in the Novatron plugin under "Nate Digital". Enjoy!


----------

